# How do you know when it's Guberty



## Jennifer Frossard (Jun 18, 2020)

My 10 month old male Tegu has become quite aggressive lately. Just a week ago he was his nice cuddly, wanted to be held self. Now he is trying to bite me, tail whips, doesn't want anything to do with being held. He would prefer being in his enclosure instead of coming out and roaming for a bit. He saw the vet a couple months ago and he was perfect except for some parasites but has a clean fecal as of today. His temps are 85 cool side, 95 hot side, and basking at 120 degrees. If it is puberty how do I help him through it and how do I continue to bond with him even though he hates me right now. Also, is there a time frame on when it ends? I am just at loss right now and want my sweet baby back


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 18, 2020)

Patience,persistence and domination............... OOOOOhhhhhhhhh and maybe a couple of months.....haha


----------



## Jennifer Frossard (Jun 19, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Patience,persistence and domination............... OOOOOhhhhhhhhh and maybe a couple of months.....haha


Thanks. He’s not trying to bite today so I’ve spent extra time hanging out by his house


----------

